
UMass president calls for online college to help face ‘existential threat’ - ilamont
https://www.boston.com/news/education/2019/03/06/umass-marty-meehan-online-college-existential-threat
======
sadris
Maybe they should lower prices like every other industry does when customers
are sparse.

